# Question about PSUS



## Fog (Jun 22, 2012)

hey guys.

I saw the Corsair CX430V2. IT was recommended by many people. But the VS450 is 450 watts and its cheaper, so how is CX420v2 better than it?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 22, 2012)

Just wattage doesn't matter, quality of components also matter. For example, corsair GS700 costs less than TX650V2. Same is in your case.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 23, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Just wattage doesn't matter, quality of components also matter. For example, corsair GS700 costs less than TX650V2. Same is in your case.



so if i m going 4 a psu which 1 should i go 4 GS700 OR TX650V2


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 23, 2012)

Depends on your budget and the wattage you need.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually, it depends on a lot on your system configuration but I am surprised that even in this day of age people buy a good power supply AFTER buying a rig.


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

dunno really, but isn't Corsair VS450 refurbished?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ NO. You have wrong idea.
VS450 is Asia only low end model and is not 80+ certified, whereas CX430V2 is.


----------

